# Notice: Attention Spammers



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2006)

*MartialTalk is has a zero tolerance policy towards SPAM.*

*If you spam, your posts will be deleted, your account banned and your ISP / email provider contacted. *​
If you have come here with the intention of promoting your products and services, please review our rules concerning advertisement and promotion prior to posting.

* In short:*
- Event Notices (Classes, Seminars, Camps, Benefits, Workshops, etc) belong in the *Seminars, Camps, Events & Tournaments* Forum. They may also be added to an existing events thread in certain forums. 

- Product and Service announcements belong in the *NewsRoom* forum. If posted elsewhere, they will be removed and your account may be suspended or banned without notice.

- Press Releases go in the Ezine or Proshop areas, unless permission has been given to post them elsewhere. *If in doubt, ask.*

- If you wish to advertise your products or services otherwise, be prepared to pay for the privilege. Ad rates are available here.

It is your responsibility to read our posted rules. When you registered, you checked a box that said "*I have read, and agree to abide by the MartialTalk.Com rules." *If you did not actually read them prior to registering, we highly recommend that you take the time to do so. "I didn't know it wasn't allowed" is not a valid excuse. 

_*If in doubt, ask and we will be happy to clarify any concerns.*_

Our goal is to keep this site as spam free as possible. If you see spam, please use the Report to Moderator feature to let us know about it.

Thank you.


----------

